# Top Five Favorite Zombies



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Whilst watching George Romero's classic film *Dawn of the Dead* last night, I came up with this idea to do a Favorite Zombie in a film thread and decided to make a thread about it this morning. Here we go with another Horror Movie Fave Thread.

1. Jason Voorhees, *Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives!-Jason X.* Say what you like, but I still say he qualifies as one of the Undead. He may not eat human flesh or brains, but he has a higher body count to his record, I'd wager than ANY other onscreen zombie. He was killed in Part IV and lay moldering for at least 10 years in the ground. Raised by a bolt of lightning, a rotting, murderous cadaver. He shares many characteristics of his distant Romero cousins and the ghoulish corpses of the *Return of the Living Dead* series in that he is nigh impossible to kill. If that doesn't qualify him to be in this category, I would like a clear, concise explanation as to why not.

2. Tar Man, *Return of the Living Dead.* Slimy, disgusting with tatters of blackened flesh hanging from what is mostly bones, this brain muncher is a throwback from the old EC comics style of monster. With the exception of the Trash Zombie in the same film, Big Daddy in *Land of the Dead* and Julie in *Return of the Living Dead III* he has more screen time than just about any other I can think of in recent history. This bugger is almost iconic in nature to film freaks of the genre.

3. Julie, *Return of the Living Dead III.* Aaahhh, Mindy Clark makes un-death look so good. Has a penchant for sharp objects like broken glass, hooks, nails, pins you name it. Our living dead girl still holds tenaciously onto living as best she can by inflicting pain upon herself to keep her grusome hunger at bay. When she finally reaches the plateau of zombification she looks more like a Cenobite than a Romero Second Gen. I wonder if NECA will ever give her her own toy?

4. Bub, *Day of the Dead.* How can you not like Bub? Rhodes sure didn't and look where that got him. The first of Romero's zombies to exhibit signs of other intelligence, he is the prototype from where the much less interesting Big Daddy came from. Handy with a firearm, it would have been very interesting to see what had become of the almost loveable creature in *Land of the Dead* I'm quite certain he had probably progressed far beyond what the zombies of that film managed to accomplish.

5. Vivian, *Dawn of the Dead (2004).* Little kids in Horror films where they play the heavy, almost without exception, are scary as hell. It was almost magical how the EFX people managed to turn a sweet, innocent young girl who had just learned how to skate backwards, into a vicious, undead killer overnight. I would have like to see more of that particular zombie in that great movie, but what screentime she did get was enough to make quite an impression on me.

Honorable mention: Hari Krishna-*Dawn of the Dead,* Trash Zombie (There is a BIG difference between her and the live, dancing living punkette.) *Return of the Living Dead,* Cemetary & Karen Cooper Zombie, *Night of the Living Dead, * Michael Jackson, *Return of the Living Dead Part II.*

Finally, a faves list with everything in order instead of NPO.  :zombie:


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

1. Linda from The House On Tombstone Hill - "Actually, I'd rather stay...", that moment creeped me out more than words can express. Talk about a harbinger of doom.

2. Stephen from Dawn of the Dead ('78, the only one) - I give him credit alone on that walk, I bet he payed for that one and his chiropractor a very rich man. It hurts _me_ to watch him walk around like that.

3. Walking-dead Sara from Suspiria - I love the way first of all she's the last thing we expect at that moment in the film.

4. Gage from Pet Sematary - "I played with mommy and we have an awful good time, now I want to be play with you..." , _classic_! Both creepy and plays on audience sympathy. Why this was ever a box office hit is beyond me, it seems like people are already pretty uptight about death, though they were probably going to this expecting another Beetlejuice. *insert evil laugh here*

5. Nathan Grantham from Creepshow


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Not that this really has anything to do with this topic, but they were talking about zombies on the radio the other day. They said that noone can have a zombie say "braaiiinnns" in a movie now, cause it's been copyrighted. 
Is that true? :zombie: 

Oh, yeah, favorite zombies:

Jason. :voorhees: 

Dr. Tongue. From, I think, Day of the Dead. :zombie:


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Not that this really has anything to do with this topic, but they were talking about zombies on the radio the other day. They said that noone can have a zombie say "braaiiinnns" in a movie now, cause it's been copyrighted.
> Is that true? :zombie:


I don't know, but The Return of the Living Dead is the movie that started that, I believe.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If it's true, what a thing to copyright!  And yes, Doc, it was *Return of the Living Dead.* I believe only it and the second one had that little catch phrase, the third didn't and I'm not sure if any other film after the series did, but I seriously doubt it. As much as I love the genre, I do not watch everything that comes down the pike.  :zombie:


----------



## UncleAsh (Aug 17, 2005)

5.Braindead-mother
4.Day of the Dead-Bub
3.Zombi 2-water Zombie
2.Night of the Living Dead-Hinzman
1.Zombi 2-Fulci zombie


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow. I haven't weighed in on this one yet?

Here's my five:

5. Shaun of the Dead: Ed Zombie
4. Return of the Living Dead: Tar Man
3. Day of the Dead: Dr. Tongue
2. Day of the Dead: Bub
1. Zombie: Rotted, old zombie that emerges from leaves

Yeah, I don't like Fulci's movies, but that zombie from Zombie is just freaking awesome-looking.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I know this was a little late, but couldnt resist. My number one Zombie (cant believe nobody put this down already!!!) 

The dancing Zombies from Michael Jacksons Thriller. OMG they are the best and scariest zombies of all time and nothing can compare!!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> The dancing Zombies from Michael Jacksons Thriller. OMG they are the best and scariest zombies of all time and nothing can compare!!!


OR how about the "Michael Jackson" zombie in Return of the Living Dead II that jumps in close to the end? LOL!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Not sure about 5 but ...

my favorite has to be the helicopter Zombie From the original *Dawn of the Dead*. *(My older brother still talks about that part.)

The next would be the Zombie that gets on the radio in *Return of the living Dead* and says something like "Send more paramedics"

Then *Day of the Dead *The Zombie that has no head just a spinal column and a brain.

Not sure if they qualify but the crew of *Pirates of the Caribbean*.

Then I guess the little girl in the basement in *Night of the Living Dead.*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a huge tongue in cheek B movie fan so here's three of mine:

Bud the Chud

The sidekick from American Warewolf in London

Grampa from House


----------

